# stolen bow



## w7durango (May 28, 2005)

i ended up with a new bow last week monday and after a week of getting it all sighted its shooting better then my old bow. i had a nice 7 pt walk under my stand at three yards sunday evening at 6pm double lunged it and he droped 60yds away.


----------

